# The 2016 College and NFL Football Thread



## Vaneyes

Welcome to another year of College & Pro football talk . 

Kicking off with a LA Rams trade blunder (link provided). They must've hired a former Cleveland Browns GM. 

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2632815-titans-trade-no-1-overall-pick-in-2016-nfl-draft-to-rams


----------



## Bulldog

Given that there isn't a strong group of quarterbacks available, the Rams have made a decision that likely will yield very little success.


----------



## Vaneyes

Meanwhile, USC announces their new AD.

http://espn.go.com/college-sports/s...c-introduces-new-athletic-director-lynn-swann


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

So we get a brand new thread from scratch to kick in the new year? Great!

The Ravens really need that...


----------



## Vaneyes

100K at spring game. CF rocks.

http://collegespun.com/big-ten/ohio...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial


----------



## Vaneyes

Cal Golden Bear$ take Under Armour moolah.

http://espn.go.com/college-sports/story/_/id/15304410/california-berkeley-armour-agree-10-year-deal


----------



## Vaneyes

Brady's NFL Deflategate suspension is reinstated by appeals court, and that's good. 

http://www.cnn.com/2016/04/25/us/nfl-wins-deflategate-appeal-tom-brady-suspension/index.html


----------



## ldiat

since Vaneyes started this thread The 2016 College and NFL Football Thread, can one start a Kentucky Derby and the "Road to the Triple Crown and Breeders cup Thread?
OBTW GO STEELERS!


----------



## Vaneyes

Another "Johnny Football" story. Can we take it? Perhaps more importantly, do we need it? Maybe, regarding current draft pick watching.

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/25/s...t-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0


----------



## Bulldog

Vaneyes said:


> Brady's NFL Deflategate suspension is reinstated by appeals court, and that's good.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2016/04/25/us/nfl-wins-deflategate-appeal-tom-brady-suspension/index.html


This might not be bad for the Patriots. Brady is getting up there in age, so the four game vacation could be just what he needs to be relatively fresh by playoffs time (if they make the playoffs).


----------



## Vaneyes

NFL Top 400 draft guesses.

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial


----------



## Vaneyes

NFL draft is underway. Cleveland Browns team needs? Everything. ha ha

http://espn.go.com/nfl/draft2016/st...016-results-tracker-analysis-picks-live-order


----------



## Vaneyes

Maybe it's a good idea for illiterate football players to not partake of the social network. But, then, how would they know how not to. ha ha ha

http://www.cnn.com/2016/04/29/sport/laremy-tunsil-ole-miss-nfl-draft-twitter-hack/index.html


----------



## Triplets

Vaneyes said:


> Maybe it's a good idea for illiterate football players to not partake of the social network. But, then, how would they know how not to. ha ha ha
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2016/04/29/sport/laremy-tunsil-ole-miss-nfl-draft-twitter-hack/index.html


Another stellar moment in the history of "Student Athletes"


----------



## Ukko

Bulldog said:


> This might not be bad for the Patriots. Brady is getting up there in age, so the four game vacation could be just what he needs to be relatively fresh by playoffs time (if they make the playoffs).


The yearlong delay allowed Garropolo (I still don't know how to spell his name) time to get his game together. How it works out will be interesting. The commish is one of the Great Arseholes of our time.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pick 58, 2nd Round. The beat goes on.


----------



## Vaneyes

Ukko said:


> The yearlong delay allowed Garropolo (I still don't know how to spell his name) time to get his game together. How it works out will be interesting. *The commish is one of the Great Arseholes of our time.*


But, let's not forget Belichick & Brady. They deserve some recognition, too.


----------



## Ukko

Vaneyes said:


> But, let's not forget Belichick & Brady. They deserve some recognition, too.


They get it from me. One of the two most successful coach/QB combinations in the history of the NFL.


----------



## Vaneyes

Round 7, Pick 253. It's over! I watched every minute. 

Results:

http://www.sbnation.com/nfl/2016/4/28/11521168/2016-nfl-draft-results-pick-by-pick


----------



## Dawood

Vaneyes said:


> Brady's NFL Deflategate suspension is reinstated by appeals court, and that's good.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2016/04/25/us/nfl-wins-deflategate-appeal-tom-brady-suspension/index.html


*The presumed advantage of an underinflated football is that it is easier to catch.*

I've just been down the park with my step-son and an underinflated ball and I could not see the benefit at all. The thing was difficult to grip and too easily manipulated by a modest wind


----------



## Ukko

Dawood said:


> *The presumed advantage of an underinflated football is that it is easier to catch.*
> 
> I've just been down the park with my step-son and an underinflated ball and I could not see the benefit at all. The thing was difficult to grip and too easily manipulated by a modest wind


Probably too much under-inflated. The effect of the amount in question is fairly subtle. It has improved 'grip-ability', _both_ to throw and to catch.


----------



## Vaneyes

*2016 ESPN College Football Power Index*

http://espn.go.com/college-football/statistics/teamratings/_/tab/fpi?ex_cid=espntw


----------



## Vaneyes

Re Big 12 expansion.

http://espn.go.com/college-football...-houston-memphis-ucf-colorado-state-expansion

Re possible Big 12 conference championship game.

http://espn.go.com/college-football/story/_/id/14564702/rule-change-allows-big-12-hold-title-game


----------



## Vaneyes

Jon Gruden's FFCA.

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial


----------



## EricABQ

Baylor drops the hammer: Briles out as head coach for running a morally bankrupt program. 

Baylor can now return to it natural place at the bottom of the barrel, which if their internal report is accurate is pretty much where they belong.


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> Baylor drops the hammer: Briles out as head coach for running a morally bankrupt program.
> 
> Baylor can now return to it natural place at the bottom of the barrel, which if their internal report is accurate is pretty much where they belong.


And their prez Ken Starr will be re-positioned. Ken Starr? Haven't we heard that name before? 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ken_Starr


----------



## Vaneyes

U of M's spring break.

http://espn.go.com/blog/bigten/post/_/id/133384/michigans-spring-break-trip-cost-nearly-350000


----------



## Ukko

Major college football has ethical/moral problems related both to, ah, monetary considerations, and just maybe underneath that, the basic problem mentioned by that admin guy in Buffalo - who later backtracked.


----------



## EricABQ

Major college football is nothing less than a cesspool of corruption and exploitation. The worst culture that American sports has to offer. 

Having said that, I'll be watching the next season. Just like every season.


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> Major college football is nothing less than a cesspool of corruption and exploitation. *The worst culture that American sports has to offer.*
> 
> Having said that, I'll be watching the next season. Just like every season.


Don't sell the NBA short.


----------



## Vaneyes

GA Dawgs AD is now under the heat-lamp. $65K for a rapper and wrappers? 

http://espn.go.com/college-football...-apologizes-board-directors-ludacris-contract


----------



## Vaneyes

Harbaugh & Saban engage.

http://espn.go.com/college-football...fires-back-nick-saban-satellite-camp-comments


----------



## EricABQ

For a guy who is supposedly (and probably) the greatest coach ever, Saban sure whines about a lot of things.


----------



## Vaneyes

Marshawn's done.

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial


----------



## Vaneyes

CF's way-too-early Top 25.

http://espn.go.com/college-football...olunteers-moved-top-10-tcu-horned-frogs-surge


----------



## Vaneyes

More NFL concussion talk. What's the answer? Overhauling to flag or touch football?

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial


----------



## geralmar

I'm halfway through League of Denial. Absolutely the worst oxymoron I've ever encountered (favored by the NFL) is "mild traumatic brain injury."

I stopped watching football on TV years ago for a number of reasons; but one was annoyance at the frequency of hearing announcers gleefully exclaiming while the player lay on the ground, "Wow, he really got his bell rung on that play!"


----------



## Vaneyes

geralmar said:


> I'm halfway through League of Denial. Absolutely the worst oxymoron I've ever encountered (favored by the NFL) is "mild traumatic brain injury."
> 
> I stopped watching football on TV years ago for a number of reasons; but one was annoyance at the frequency of hearing announcers gleefully exclaiming while the player lay on the ground, "Wow, he really got his bell rung on that play!"


I mute the play-by-play and listen to classical music...as players get their "bells rung".


----------



## Vaneyes

2016 college football rule changes.

http://www.sbnation.com/college-football/2016/7/13/12113306/college-football-rules-changes-2016


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

NFL Hall of Fame Game canceled because of bad field conditions. Sure some people will lose jobs over this.


----------



## Avey

I posted this in last year's thread, and I am asking again because --



Avey said:


> I was going to start a thread, but this may be the place to ask first:
> 
> *Does anyone play fantasy football? If so, would anyone be interested in participating in a TC league? *
> 
> Of course, this depends on interest level, but I was just thinking that we have plenty of football fans here, thus we may have plenty that are interested in the fantasy game to get a TC league together. That would be great fun.
> 
> Just wanted to throw it out there. Do let me know.


I double down, and I agree with all the above. So, do let me know.


----------



## Vaneyes

Las Vegas Raiders?

http://www.latimes.com/sports/nfl/la-sp-las-vegas-raiders-20160825-snap-story.html


----------



## Kivimees

I'm in real trouble here. My future son-in-law has expressed an interest in American football and wants to watch games with me next season. He expects me to explain the game to him! 

This is the blind leading the blind. I still rely on Vaneyes and others to explain the game to me.

I'm doomed! I can only hope that if he comes over on game day my daughter will flag him as an ineligible receiver downfield.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Tony Romo has a bone broken in his back:

http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/17404354/tony-romo-dallas-cowboys-broken-bone-back


----------



## Vaneyes

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Tony Romo has a bone broken in his back:
> 
> http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/17404354/tony-romo-dallas-cowboys-broken-bone-back


Or, Dallas Cowboys RB visits pot shop before game.

http://komonews.com/news/local/repo...visited-seattle-pot-shop-before-seahawks-game


----------



## Vaneyes

Kivimees said:


> I'm in real trouble here. My future son-in-law has expressed an interest in American football and wants to watch games with me next season. He expects me to explain the game to him!
> 
> This is the blind leading the blind. *I still rely on Vaneyes and others to explain the game to me*.
> 
> I'm doomed! I can only hope that if he comes over on game day my daughter will flag him as an ineligible receiver downfield.


I'll punt in this, and defer to Wikipedia. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_football_rules

PEE-ESS: You're lucky you don't get Canadian Football League televised games.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canadian_football

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_American_and_Canadian_football

This should be enough information for you. We'll maybe see you here *next *season.


----------



## Vaneyes

Niners Kaepernick makes a statement.

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Vaneyes said:


> Or, Dallas Cowboys RB visits pot shop before game.
> 
> http://komonews.com/news/local/repo...visited-seattle-pot-shop-before-seahawks-game


Sure he will have to do a **** test next week.


----------



## Kivimees

Vaneyes said:


> I'll punt in this, and defer to Wikipedia.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_football_rules
> 
> PEE-ESS: You're lucky you don't get Canadian Football League televised games.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canadian_football
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_American_and_Canadian_football
> 
> This should be enough information for you. We'll maybe see you here *next *season.


Thank you for the wiki page. It is useful but extremely dry. It provides no interesting insight of the personalities of the various talking heads that entertain us. So I will continue to rely on you and others for insight.

In fact, I can stream Canadian football but choose not to - despite amusing teams called Blue Bombers and Stampeders.


----------



## Vaneyes

Kivimees said:


> Thank you for the wiki page. It is useful but extremely dry. It provides no interesting insight of the personalities of the various talking heads that entertain us. So I will continue to rely on you and others for insight.
> 
> *In fact, I can stream Canadian football but choose not to - despite amusing teams called Blue Bombers and Stampeders.*


Perhaps the most creative name in that league--Redblacks (Ottawa, the colors of their uni).


----------



## Vaneyes

I'm excited. *CF Week 1* is upon us. Mostly cupcake games today and tomorrow. Possible exception, KSU @ Stanford.

That all changes come Saturday...

Saturday: Oklahoma @ Houston; UCLA @ Texas A&M; LSU @ Wisconsin; Georgia @ North Carolina; USC @ Alabama; Clemson @ Auburn.

Sunday: Notre Dame @ Texas. 

Monday: Ole Miss @ Florida State.


----------



## Vasks

All the pre-season hoopla on how great Tennessee was going to be this year and then last night's game against App State happened...LOL!!!


----------



## Vaneyes

Vasks said:


> All the pre-season hoopla on how great Tennessee was going to be this year and then last night's game against App State happened...LOL!!!


The Vols have still come a long way.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Vasks said:


> All the pre-season hoopla on how great Tennessee was going to be this year and then last night's game against App State happened...LOL!!!


At least they Tennessee won, unlike the ranked team Appalachian State beat 9 years ago on the same date.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

# 3 Oklahoma and # 5 LSU both lose today.


----------



## Vasks

I watched just enough of the LSU game to see that their defense isn't all that great


----------



## Vaneyes

Vasks said:


> I watched just enough of the LSU game to see that their defense isn't all that great


I thought it was a pretty good opener. Can't blame the ejected LSU lineman for laying out the interceptor, who was flaunting 'n taunting.

Hardta believe Wisconsin was unranked, and Houston was #15. Who makes these fantasy rankings? 

Up next, #2 Clemson vs Auburn, and #20 USC vs #1 'Bama. Those shouldn't be close, though nothing's a certainty in CF.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Alabama rolled over USC not a surprise.

USC player thrown out for stomping on Alabama player could miss games like player from LSU.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Nebraska Takes Delay Of Game In Missing-Man Formation In Memory Of Sam Foltz.






Fresno State declined the penalty.


----------



## Vaneyes

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Alabama rolled over USC not a surprise.
> 
> USC player thrown out for stomping on Alabama player could miss games like player from LSU.


I left that game to do something, when it was 7 - 3 for The Tide. When I returned it was already a blow-out in the 30's. I didn't bother watching further.

Clemson looked poor, considering their ranking and opponent. QB Watson, Heisman candidate? His QBR last night was 53.8. Of course, that compared favorably with Auburn White's 19.0.

Re USC stomper, was he provoked?


----------



## Vaneyes

Looking forward to Monday night.


----------



## Vaneyes

U of T's mascot was sick today, but no problem. Must be doin' the trick...Domers need a real Gipper-talkin'-to at the half.










Meanwhile, at your local bookstore...


----------



## Vaneyes

Bulldog said:


> Given that there isn't a strong group of quarterbacks available, the Rams have made a decision that likely will yield very little success.


Build the D, and running game. Anyone can throw a 10-yard pass.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Vaneyes said:


> I left that game to do something, when it was 7 - 3 for The Tide. When I returned it was already a blow-out in the 30's. I didn't bother watching further.
> 
> Clemson looked poor, considering their ranking and opponent. QB Watson, Heisman candidate? His QBR last night was 53.8. Of course, that compared favorably with Auburn White's 19.0.
> 
> Re USC stomper, was he provoked?


USC player suspended for half a game.

http://www.espn.com/college-footbal...ended-half-game-stomping-alabama-player-groin


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

# 10 Notre Dame goes down in 2OT to Texas.

When will Michigan play a game in Austin Texas?


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Not a longhorn fan. Here is their new mascot:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

LSU suspends Josh Boutte for his hit on Wisconsin player.

http://www.espn.com/college-footbal...e-game-late-hit-wisconsin-badgers-dcota-dixon


----------



## Vaneyes

Johnnie Burgess said:


> LSU suspends Josh Boutte for his hit on Wisconsin player.
> 
> http://www.espn.com/college-footbal...e-game-late-hit-wisconsin-badgers-dcota-dixon


One game suspension is normal procedure after ejection from a game. It's unusual that the USC player is only getting half a game suspension. Maybe that story still has some legs in it.


----------



## Vaneyes

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Not a longhorn fan. Here is their new mascot:
> 
> View attachment 88495


I'd suggest a frisky mechanical longhorn for the cheerleaders to ride.


----------



## Vaneyes

Johnnie Burgess said:


> # 10 Notre Dame goes down in 2OT to Texas.
> 
> When will Michigan play a game in Austin Texas?


From a 2014 Big Blue press release -

"The Wolverines will host the Longhorns at Michigan Stadium on Aug. 31, 2024. The return trip by Michigan to Austin will take place on Sept. 4, 2027."


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Vaneyes said:


> One game suspension is normal procedure after ejection from a game. It's unusual that the USC player is only getting half a game suspension. Maybe that story still has some legs in it.


Mack Hollins of North Carolina was suspended for half a game for targeting which happened in North Carolina's loss to Baylor in the bowl game.

http://acc.blogs.starnewsonline.com...cs-hollins-to-miss-first-half-of-2016-opener/


----------



## Vaneyes

I sit corrected. Apparently, my one-game suspension perception was only based on additional punishment administered by the offending player's coach/school. NCAA punishment is more lenient...

" If a player is penalized in the first half he will miss the remainder of the game; if he is penalized in the second half he will miss the remainder of the game and the first half of his team's next contest."


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Florida State comes back from down 28 to 6 to Beat Ole Miss. Won 45 to 34.


----------



## Vasks

Last night's FSU game reminded me of their second season with Jameis Winston. In a number of games, they would get well behind and then in the second half catch up and pass to win...well.... until the national title game against Oregon.

Nevertheless, I'm very proud of my team never giving up.

View attachment 88517


----------



## Vaneyes

It'll all come out in the wash, as it has in their last two bowl games. Yuh'd think the slow-start mania would've been purged by now.

Anyway, positives for the Noles. Last night, Francois, Aguayo, Walker. Overall positives, they're in the ACC, Florida and Miami are rebuilding, #2 Clemson looks anything but.

It was a good first week for CF, in weeding out some of the pretenders. 4 of the Top 11 failed. Two others just got by with a D grade. 

Later edit with new AP & Coaches rankings:

http://www.espn.com/college-football/rankings

For their wins, Houston, Washington are loved, and Texas not.

Alabama (pre-crowned '16 champ) is deservedly way above everyone.

Also for your consideration, ESPN power ranking has the Noles #2, and Houston #5.

http://www.espn.com/college-football/story/_/id/17470371/top-10-teams-go-down


----------



## Vasks

...............
View attachment 88524


----------



## Gordontrek

Roll Tide y'all.


----------



## Vaneyes

After decent CF Week 1 scheduling...

*CF Cupcakes Week 2*

W. Kentucky @ Alabama

Charleston Southern @ Florida State

Troy @ Clemson

Tulsa @ Ohio State

UCF @ Michigan

Lamar @ Houston

I can only guess that CF didn't want to steal any thunder from *NFL openers*. 

http://www.nfl.com/schedules/2016/REG1


----------



## Vaneyes

Vasks said:


> ...............
> View attachment 88524


theacc.com

Seminole redshirt freshman quarterback *Deondre Francois *was voted both ACC Offensive Player of the Week and Rookie of the Week, while senior defensive end *DeMarcus Walker* earned ACC Defensive Lineman of the Week recognition. *Derwin James *claimed Defensive Back of the Week honors, and freshman placekicker *Ricky Aguayo* received the nod as the Specialist of the Week. The four helped Florida State wipe out a 22-point first-half deficit and stage the biggest comeback victory in school history in Monday night's 45-34 victory over the Rebels.


----------



## Vaneyes

In the previous post, I noticed the ACC was careful in their wording,"Biggest comeback victory".

For many Florida State alum, the biggest and sweetest comeback did not result in a victory. Of course I speak of the "Choke at Doak".

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Choke_at_Doak


----------



## Vaneyes

*Infamous Jameis* takes some credit...

http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/...minoles-fiery-speech-just-had-light-some-fire


----------



## Kivimees

Vaneyes said:


> I can only guess that CF didn't want to steal any thunder from *NFL openers*. [/COLOR][/FONT]
> 
> http://www.nfl.com/schedules/2016/REG1


Given my time difference constraint (early games only), I choose the Bengals-Jets game on Sunday.


----------



## Vaneyes

Kivimees said:


> Given my time difference constraint (early games only), I choose the Bengals-Jets game on Sunday.


It's good you're staying home. For the Bengals @ Jets game, NFL Ticket Exchange has 5,809 listings of tickets from $47 to $1,911.

Average cost of NFL game for two (two cheapest tickets, two hot dogs, two beers, two soft drinks, and parking)...

http://money.cnn.com/2016/09/07/new...sive/index.html?iid=ob_lockedrail_bottomlarge

Tonight's opener, Carolina @ Denver, 7 - 0 Carolina 1st Qtr.


----------



## Vaneyes

NASCAR and CF connection...

http://www.espn.com/college-footbal...ol-motor-speedway-shows-links-football-nascar


----------



## Kivimees

Vaneyes said:


> It's good you're staying home. For the Bengals @ Jets game, NFL Ticket Exchange has 5,809 listings of tickets from $47 to $1,911.


For $1911 I could fly to New York, watch the game from the comfort of a hotel room (complete with beer, hot dogs etc.), and spend a few more days enjoying the Big Apple before returning home. :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

Florida State's opponent this week Charleston Southern has book money problems. Hey, atleast they didn't spend it on whiskey & women. 

http://www.tomahawknation.com/2016/...ecimated-by-double-digit-suspensions-game-fsu


----------



## Vaneyes

Charleston Southern coach says we'll be fine against Florida State.

http://www.espn.com/college-footbal...s-fine-vs-florida-state-seminoles-suspensions

No, coach, it's 28-zip after 1. 

Meanwhile, I see a couple of big schools are having trouble early on with their cupcakes. We'll check back later for re-sults.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Oklahoma State loses to Central Michigan on a play that should not even been allowed to happen. But they played that last play badly.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Arkansas beats #15 TCU in double overtime!


----------



## Vaneyes

#2 Clemson at home, beats Troy by 6 points.
#9 Georgia at home, beats Nicholls by 2 points.
North Carolina on the road, nips Kent State by 3 points.
South Carolina is rolled over by Louisiana Tech, 53 - 24.

A basketball game broke out at ASU. Sun Devils beat Red Raiders 68 - 55.

(3) Florida State will have their hands full in Week 3, when they visit (13) Louisville. Both should move up from their current ranking. 

Other Week 3 games...

Houston @ Cincinnati
Alabama @ Ole Miss
Colorado @ Michigan
Oregon @ Nebraska
Texas A&M @ Auburn
Michigan St. @ Notre Dame
Ohio State @ Oklahoma
USC @ Stanford
Texas @ Cal


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Louisiana Tech beat South Carolina State by that score not South Carolina.

South Carolina did lose to Mississippi State 27-14.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

New England Patriots win their in the first game of the season after the Arizona Cardinals kicker missed a field goal that could have given the Cardinals the lead with about 30 seconds left in the game.

New England 23 Arizona 21.


----------



## Vaneyes

CF Week 3 Rankings:

http://www.espn.com/college-football/rankings


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Could be a long season for the Los Angeles Rams.

San Francisco Rams 28 Los Angeles Rams 0.


----------



## Vaneyes

Urban Meyer story. I never liked this guy, but I wish him well with his personal challenges.

http://thelab.bleacherreport.com/i-...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

# 10 Louisville defeated # 2 Florida State 63-20. And in an upset FCS North Dakota State defeated # 13 Iowa on the last play of the game, 23-21. Maybe FBS schools should stop playing North Dakota State. North Dakota State has one their last 6 games against the FBS. They have won the last 5 FCS national titles.

This was the worst defeat for Florida State in their history.


----------



## Vaneyes

Another ACC pretender falls--'Louisville hammers Florida State 63-20, deals Seminoles worst beating in 40 years'


----------



## Vaneyes

Johnnie Burgess said:


> # 10 Louisville defeated # 2 Florida State 63-20. And in an upset FCS North Dakota State defeated # 13 Iowa on the last play of the game, 23-21. Maybe FBS schools should stop playing North Dakota State. North Dakota State has one their last 6 games against the FBS. They have won the last 5 FCS national titles.
> *
> This was the worst defeat for Florida State in their history.*


Points scored against, but not for points difference. It's all subjective anyway, the "worst loss" tag. Their worst loss could be against Oregon two years ago, 59 - 20. That was a very good Noles team compared to today's.

1973 Florida 49 - 0; 1976 47 - 0 Miami; 1981 58 - 14 Southern Mississippi.

http://www.jhowell.net/cf/scores/FloridaState.htm

BTW Clemson beat South Carolina (State) 59 - 0 today.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

The Los Angeles Rams beat the Seattle Seahawks 9-3. Fischer is 5-4 against Seattle.

This was the Rams first home game back in Los Angeles since 1994.


----------



## Bulldog

Seattle worries me just like last year. They start off slowly, not giving themselves much of a chance to have home-field advantage through the playoffs.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

The Seattle Seahawks have lost 3 straight games to the Rams.


----------



## Vasks

Interesting College Day

My Seminoles won (although the defense can't quite their act together)
The Gators lost...._bwahahahaha_

and Auburn on the last play of the game lost...but then they won. What a finish!


----------



## Kivimees

Halftime Notre Dame and Syracuse.

I've spent the entire first half explaining the game of football to my son-in-law. It's going well for him, but I'm exhausted already. :lol:


----------



## EricABQ

I guess if you are going to break a 12 year losing streak to your rival a 70 to 21 beatdown is the way to do it.

The Huskies seem to be pretty good this year. The Ducks seem to be in "look out below" mode.

Also, nice job by my Cougars handing Stanford a pretty good whopping. Now, I still need someone to explain to me how they lost to Eastern.


----------



## Vaneyes

Rankings:

http://www.espn.com/college-football/rankings

It's good to see Nebraska and Washington having good years, so far.

Breaking News:

Northwestern Wildcats free to tweet.

http://www.espn.com/espn/otl/story/_/id/17765516/nlrb-rules-northwestern-restrictions-unlawful


----------



## Vaneyes

CF's Week 8 rankings:

http://www.espn.com/college-football/rankings

Upcoming thriller...

(6) Texas A&M @ (1) Alabama


----------



## Vaneyes

CF Week 9. Pressure mounts for these undefeateds, all visiting. 

Michigan (2) @ Michigan St.
Clemson (3) @ Florida State (12)
West Virginia (10) @ Oklahoma St.
Baylor (8) @ Texas
Washington (4) @ Utah
Boise St. (13) @ Wyoming
Nebraska (7) @ Wisconsin (11)


----------



## ldiat

WE ARE PENN STATE!!!

(wife made me post this i'm a PITT fan who beat PSU)


----------



## Triplets

ldiat said:


> WE ARE PENN STATE!!!
> 
> (wife made me post this i'm a PITT fan who beat PSU)


PSU really Sanduskied the Bucs!


----------



## Triplets

Vaneyes said:


> CF Week 9. Pressure mounts for these undefeateds, all visiting.
> 
> Michigan (2) @ Michigan St.
> Clemson (3) @ Florida State (12)
> West Virginia (10) @ Oklahoma St.
> Baylor (8) @ Texas
> Washington (4) @ Utah
> Boise St. (13) @ Wyoming
> Nebraska (7) @ Wisconsin (11)


I'm very worried about my Wolverines vs MSU. It 's time for MSU to right the ship-they have way to much talent and Coaching to be 2-5


----------



## Vaneyes

Good win by Big Blue. It was never in doubt from my chair.

Seminoles imploded. Their coaches must take the biggest share of losing that game. This may be their worst executing team since those of Bobby Bowden's Lost Decade. Last night, HC Jimbo blamed it on the officials. Dalvin Cook had a better explanation. See link below.

http://www.tomahawknation.com/2016/...ob-executing-big-moments-fsu-football-clemson

Clemson and Washington remain undefeated. They're good teams, but can't compete against Michigan, and easily the best CF team, Alabama.

Alabama would give NFL Browns, Bears, and Niners a good game.


----------



## Vaneyes

CF coaches fined for blasting games officials.

http://www.espn.com/college-footbal...zi-reprimanded-acc-criticizing-game-officials


----------



## JACE

I wish I could blame the officials for UGA's loss to Florida in Jacksonville. But we got taken to the woodshed, pure and simple. Their O-line and D-line manhandled ours. Ugh.

At least the Falcons beat the Packers.


----------



## Vaneyes

It didn't take long for CFP Committee head-scratchin'.

http://www.espn.com/college-footbal...clemson-michigan-lead-texas-edging-washington


----------



## Vaneyes

Things have become clearer in CF. But as always, the wildcards are CFP Committee and spoiler teams. 

Washington's a solid #4 in AP & Coaches polls, but will CFP Committee snooker them again with Ohio St. or Louisville? Stay tuned.

Possible slip-ups remaining for the Top 4 undefeateds...

Alabama has two pesky games on their regular slate with Miss. St. and Auburn, but should win out, and then win the SEC Championship game against any East Division opponent.
Michigan's last with Ohio St. Neither should have difficulty with a B10 Championship game West Division opponent.
Clemson has no worries, and should win the ACC Championship game with UNC or V-Tech.
Washington has two peskies--USC and Washington St. Pac 12 Championship game is unthinkable at the moment. Currently, 5 teams are in that mix.


Waiting-in-the-wings... 

I suppose Louisville could be surprised by Houston or Kentucky, but that's unlikely as Lamar Jackson's Heisman ride continues.

Ohio St. could get into trouble, if they look ahead while playing Michigan St. But that's unlikely.


Related:

http://www.espn.com/college-football/rankings


----------



## Vaneyes

"Clemson has no worries". Only against Pitt yesterday. 

A *Black Saturday *indeed, and things aren't done yet. Here are the...

Week 12 Rankings:

http://www.espn.com/college-football/rankings

What will CFPC do?

Related:

http://fansided.com/2016/11/13/college-football-playoff-rankings-projected-top-25-week-11/

http://www.cbssports.com/college-fo...hurts-ohio-state-in-playoff-helps-penn-state/

http://www.campusrush.com/clemson-michigan-washington-upset-college-football-playoff-2091874045.html


Where are the college playoffs being played?

The Goodyear Cotton Bowl and the Capital One *Orange Bowl* are the hosts for the College Football Playoff Semifinal games in 2015. The College Football Championship Game is set for Monday, Jan. 11, 2016 at University of Phoenix Stadium in Glendale, Arizona.


----------



## Vaneyes

Today's NFL games of interest--*Seahawks* (+7.5) @ Brady Bunch; *Cowboys* (+3) @ Steelers. 

http://www.espn.com/nfl/scoreboard

http://www.espn.com/nfl/standings


----------



## ldiat

Clemson has no worries, and should win the ACC Championship game with UNC or V-Tech.

PITT just beat them Clemson has a couple worries


----------



## Vaneyes

CFP - 1. Alabama 2. Ohio State 3. Michigan 4. Clemson 5. Louisville 6. Washington 7. Wisconsin 8. Penn State 9. Oklahoma 10. Colorado

Except for #1, there's plenty of uncertainty. Houston 36 Louisville 10.

http://www.collegefootballplayoff.com/content/ranking/2016


----------



## Border Collie

Terrible season. And my daughter also supports Norte Dame so she is doubly depressed.

Still, Go Niners. All the way from the UK


----------



## Vaneyes

Border Collie said:


> Terrible season. And my daughter also supports Norte Dame so she is doubly depressed.
> 
> Still, Go Niners. All the way from the UK


Yes, Terrible X 2.

I'll be surprised if Domers coach Brian Kelly doesn't exit soon after the throttling by USC. His contract extension in 2015 (until 2021) should only be a small obstacle, since ND didn't mind paying Kelly's predecessor Weis over $10M through 2015, after firing him in 2009.

49ers have been toileting for too many years, and this year wasn't helped by K-Man's anti-national anthem fiasco. Coach Chip Kelly, a Niner to a Goner?


----------



## Vaneyes

Seminoles coach Jimbo Fisher, a goner to LSU? Stay tuned.

http://www.tomahawknation.com/flori...eport-jimbo-fisher-agent-upping-price-lsu-fsu

I agree with i2ipped, who wrote, "No way he stays, nothing but bad memories here the last couple years. This year's team is the most unfocused team I have ever seen at FSU. Even in the lost decade, our teams were focused, just not good."


----------



## Vaneyes

Another hot CF Saturday.

I'll take: *Michigan +6*; *Auburn +18*; *Utah +10*; *Florida +7.5*.


----------



## Gordontrek

It's Iron Bowl Saturday in my state. It only serves to remind me how brain-dead our whole population is from college football. Toothless ******** teasing toothless ******** for being toothless ********. 
But Roll Tide anyway. Should be a fun game. Can't watch it though; have to practice for juries coming up next week.


----------



## Bulldog

My picks for the Superbowl are Seattle and New England. Anyone feel differently?


----------



## Vaneyes

Gordontrek said:


> It's Iron Bowl Saturday in my state. It only serves to remind me how brain-dead our whole population is from college football. Toothless ******** teasing toothless ******** for being toothless ********.
> But Roll Tide anyway. Should be a fun game. Can't watch it though; have to practice for juries coming up next week.


Your lawyer's putting you on the stand. Good strategy, and good luck.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

LSU does the right thing. Les Miles' $12M buy-out is enough already. 

http://www.espn.com/college-footbal...lsu-tigers-hire-ed-orgeron-new-football-coach


----------



## Vaneyes

Bulldog said:


> My picks for the Superbowl are Seattle and New England. Anyone feel differently?


I've seen enough of those two.


----------



## Bulldog

Vaneyes said:


> I've seen enough of those two.


May be you'd like the Cleveland Browns and the Chicago Bears; sort of a repeat of the World Series.


----------



## Vaneyes

Bulldog said:


> May be you'd like the Cleveland Browns and the Chicago Bears; sort of a repeat of the World Series.


The November World Series was bad enough.

Raiders 'n Cowboys might be nice.


----------



## Vaneyes

Infamous Jameis' Bucs currently punking the 'Hawks 14 - 0 (2nd qtr.).

http://www.espn.com/nfl/boxscore?gameId=400874665


----------



## hpowders

My Bucs are winning! Is 6-5 possible?


----------



## Vaneyes

UM's Harbaugh fined for officials rant. I didn't have a dog in that fight, but I thought Barrett was short on the 2nd OT 4th down run.

http://www.espn.com/college-footbal...higan-wolverines-scolds-jim-harbaugh-ref-rant

OSU has a pretty easy entry into the CFP, considering they squeaked by in four games, lost in another, and don't have to play a conference championship game. Jus' sayin'.

CFP looks like 1. 'Bama 2. OSU 3. Clemson 4. Washington, unless #3 or #4 lose their conference championship games. Note: Florida State should've softened up Florida even more for 'Bama.

Big Ten Confusion:

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/why-th...lege-footballs-disorganization-185310435.html


----------



## Bulldog

Vaneyes said:


> The November World Series was bad enough.
> 
> Raiders 'n Cowboys might be nice.


Do you think the Raiders have a chance to make it? I'm skeptical given that their defense is middle-of-the-road at best.


----------



## Border Collie

Vaneyes said:


> Yes, Terrible X 2.
> 
> I'll be surprised if Domers coach Brian Kelly doesn't exit soon after the throttling by USC. His contract extension in 2015 (until 2021) should only be a small obstacle, since ND didn't mind paying Kelly's predecessor Weis over $10M through 2015, after firing him in 2009.
> 
> 49ers have been toileting for too many years, and this year wasn't helped by K-Man's anti-national anthem fiasco. Coach Chip Kelly, a Niner to a Goner?


Don't think Kelly will go this year, although I seriously hope we find a half decent defensive coordinator. This question at the end of this season, I think, is do they keep Baalke.


----------



## Vaneyes

Bulldog said:


> Do you think the Raiders have a chance to make it? I'm skeptical given that their defense is middle-of-the-road at best.


6th in Total O, 28th in Total D. Don't know.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Would like OAK and/or KC to make a strong push in the postseason. The problem, as ever, is that NE will be the likely No. 1 seed again with home-field. Teams that have won there in the playoffs in recent years did so with defense (BAL x 2, NYJ). Maybe DEN falls to the No. 6 seed and gives them hassle in Round 2.

My Rams have been plain bizarre this year. Almost every week either the offense or defense plays well, but never both. Maybe Goff will work, although the O-Line needs upgrading. But then that was the case when we had Bradford. This guy's our MVP:






DAL looks hot. Not sure if they'll produce the goods in the postseason, but why not. Dak and Zeek have been a revelation. But the O-Line is solid. Makes such a difference.

Hopefully CLE get's a W before 2016's in the books.


----------



## Vaneyes

41 bowls and CFP Championship Game? 

http://www.fbschedules.com/ncaa/college-football-bowl-schedule.php


----------



## ldiat

Vaneyes said:


> 41 bowls and CFP Championship Game?
> 
> http://www.fbschedules.com/ncaa/college-football-bowl-schedule.php


cool! thanks :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

Yea Bucs! 7-5. San Diego real estate prices should come down after that game!


----------



## Vaneyes

NFL expands games in London.

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial


----------



## hpowders

Go TB Bucs! 8-5!!!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Giants come from behind to beat the Cowboys while snuffing them out for the last three quarters - as Dallas had won their last 11 games that's some result.


----------



## Vaneyes

4 - 9 *LA Rams* coach is toast.

http://www.latimes.com/sports/rams/la-sp-rams-jeff-fisher-20161212-story.html


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

The Cleveland Browns are shooting for a perfect season! 0-13 so far with only 3 more games to go... as well as 4 strait losses in the pre-season. No one can touch that record!!! Eat your hearts out!! :lol:


----------



## Skilmarilion

Vaneyes said:


> 4 - 9 *LA Rams* coach is toast.
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/sports/rams/la-sp-rams-jeff-fisher-20161212-story.html


The extent of the criticism is probably too much. Out of almost 5 seasons, he only had a 'dependable' QB in 2012 with Bradford prior to his injuries. During that time, the defense was generally strong and the team was competitive in a difficult division.

Even this year, a 4-5 start with Keenum under centre. Since then it's been 0-4 with Goff, who was probably never ready. That he was taken No. 1 was a management (FO) decision but Fisher will take the fall for it. Somewhat surprisingly, the defense completely gave up after the MIA game when they shut them out through 3 quarters, only for 2 TD's to win MIA the game thanks to the usual offensive ineptitude.

But yeah, a change was needed, no doubt about it. The bigger problem may be whether this season alone could've had a big negative effect on the fanbase, exacerbated by the prospect of the Chargers moving to LA soon.


----------



## hpowders

Ha! Ha! The TB Bucs are going to the Superbowl!! Key up the beginning of Ein Heldenleben!!


----------



## JACE

hpowders said:


> Ha! Ha! The TB Bucs are going to the Superbowl!! Key up the beginning of Ein Heldenleben!!


Well, we'll see about that, hpowders.

Remember the Falcons hold the tie-breaker if they finsh the season with the same record as the Bucs.

I think there's actually a really good chance that we'll meet in the first game of the playoffs -- with one team as the NFC South winner and the other as the wildcard.


----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> Well, we'll see about that, hpowders.
> 
> Remember the Falcons hold the tie-breaker if they finsh the season with the same record as the Bucs.
> 
> I think there's actually a really good chance that we'll meet in the first game of the playoffs -- with one team as the NFC South winner and the other as the wildcard.


Falcons, Schmalcons. This is the year of Mike Evans and Jaimis Winston. Now where do I want to sit? If Renée Fleming is doing the National Anthem, then as far away from the field as possible! :lol:


----------



## hpowders

elgars ghost said:


> Giants come from behind to beat the Cowboys while snuffing them out for the last three quarters - as Dallas had won their last 11 games that's some result.


Yes. The other teams finally have the new Dallas QB's number.

Glad the Giants softened the Cowboys up for the best defensive team in the NFL, THE TAMPA BAY BUCS!!!

Go Bucs!! Prime time against Dallas. Sunday night. 8:30 PM!!!


----------



## Vaneyes

Texans toast, too? 

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial


----------



## Vaneyes

Lane Kiffin leaves 'Bama, signs with Florida Atlantic (dropping from $1.4M to $950K), signs cast-off QB.

http://deadspin.com/lane-kiffin-got-what-he-deserved-1790096043

http://www.espn.com/college-sports/...er-florida-state-seminoles-qb-deandre-johnson


----------



## Vaneyes

Just in time for Xma$--most overpaid player on each NFL team.

http://football-players.pointafter....ource=outbrain&utm_campaign=i3.cm.ob.dt.11194


----------



## Vaneyes

R.I.P. *Craig Sager* (1951 - 2016) :angel:


----------



## Vaneyes

Sarkisian, next hire for Alabama.

http://www.espn.com/blog/sec/post/_...ires-steve-sarkisian-as-offensive-coordinator


----------



## hpowders

Cowboys-Bucs, prime time.

Nervous!! Come on Bucs, beat Amérique's team.


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> Cowboys-Bucs, prime time.
> 
> Nervous!! Come on Bucs, beat Amérique's team.


Bucs could've/should've won. Infamous Jameis' prone excitability cost them. Two-edged sword.

Any brain/wrist connection, I'd say, is inconclusive at this point. 

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11090985


----------



## JACE

The Bucs couldn't overcome all of those turnovers. Too many mistakes.

Of course, since I'm a Falcons fan, I'm happy with the outcome. Now, the Falcons are in driver's seat in the NFC South.

That said, it's FAR from over. 

. . . I've seen way too many Falcons collapses to count any chickens yet.


----------



## Vaneyes

Florida State head coach *Jimbo Fisher* re-ups to 2024, with possible extensions to 2026.

"If Fisher were to leave Florida State before the end of the deal, his buyout would be the total remaining money of all the assistant coaches who are not retained. If Fisher completes the deal, he would receive a bonus of $1.6 million."

http://www.espn.com/college-footbal...ate-rewards-coach-jimbo-fisher-extension-2024


----------



## EricABQ

Merry Christmas Raider fans. The Fuhrer seems to be sharing your pain:


----------



## Vaneyes

Let the bowls begin!


----------



## Vaneyes

Helluva game, Orange Bowl's Michigan & Florida State. It was like a home game for the Noles (they recruit well in the Miami area), but after the first half it was anybody's game. Wolverines D gave Francois a couple of good shots, and he (recurrent shoulder problems) was no near as effective in the second half. Cook was also neutralized for most of Part II.

What a finish. Noles missed a PAT and Wolverines ran back successfully for 2 points. First time I'd seen that. NCAA football's had that rule for nearly thirty years, while the NFL adopted it two years ago.

Jimbo Fisher stops his bowl game slide with a 33 - 32 win.


----------



## EricABQ

The two semis were about as dull a day of football as I've seen. 

Clemson's total domination of OSU makes me wonder if they can hang with Bama win a low scoring defensive struggle. I'm not quite ready to go on record but I'm wondering. The spread opened with Bama a 7 point favorite and I think I'd definitely take Clemson +7.


----------



## Vaneyes

Yes, the Buckleberries got spanked real good. I'm not a big "Dabo" Swinnney fan, but he beats "Cryin' Meyer".

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...lowout-urban-meyers-low-point-as-a-head-coach

I'll stay with my all-season pick Alabama. They're so good. They seem to toy with opponents in the first half, then take 'em to the woodshed in the second. Coach $atan wins another NC.:devil:

http://southeasternfootball.com/5-reasons-nick-saban-may-satan/


----------



## hpowders

TB Bucs 9-7. No playoffs, but I was thinking more like 5-11!! Satisfied.


----------



## Gordontrek

Vaneyes said:


> I'll stay with my all-season pick Alabama. They're so good. They seem to toy with opponents in the first half, then take 'em to the woodshed in the second. Coach $atan wins another NC.:devil:


I'm quite unpopular here in the Heart of Dixie because I disagree...I think Clemson is going to torch Alabama's secondary through the air all day. Bama has a great run defense and that won't change, but Clemson has the guns to beat Alabama one on one and will make their defense blow coverages and will move the ball downfield at will. 
The difference is, Alabama doesn't have an offense to keep up with Clemson like they did last year. As good as Bama's D is they are NOT keeping Watson out of the end zone (see last year). Even if they do a bang up job containing Clemson, Jalen Hurts and co. are going to deal with a defense even more fast and physical than Washington, and they won't be able to answer Clemson's points. Lane Kiffin's boneheaded play calling isn't going to help either. 
Clemson plays a game that will go down in college football annals. My pick is 34-17 Clemson, with at least one of Bama's touchdowns coming on a pick six.


----------



## Vaneyes

NFL Playoffs:

http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/pag...-nfl-playoffs-schedule-super-bowl-li-coverage

At this stage for Super Bowl, it looks like *Brady Bunch* (altpick Steelers) vs *Packers *(altpick Cowboys).


----------



## EricABQ

Saban announced today that Lane Kiffin will not work the championship game and Sarksian is in as OC. 


People always seem to be in a real hurry to see Kiffen on his way. Good luck to FAU.


----------



## Gordontrek

Whoops! Just found out that Kiffin is leaving before the title game. I already doubted his ability as a play caller but now he's just a backbiter who deserts his team before their most important game? Good riddance!


----------



## Vaneyes

There were too many Kiffin questions for Coach $atan the last three months. Now he can expect too many Sarkisian questions. ha ha What irony, the USC and Washington connections.

Re Clemson, they have a good team. They also have a questionable team, which saw 7 games decided by a TD or less. Which one shows up January 9?


----------



## EricABQ

After 14 years of failing to win my office bowl pool I am now the back to back champion. 

Florida clinched it for me.


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> After 14 years of failing to win my office bowl pool I am now the *back to back champion*.
> 
> Florida clinched it for me.


I do hope you're the boss.


----------



## Vaneyes

Ds be damned. Yesterday's *Rose Bowl* brought back memories of the '63 version, in which USC also came out on top.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2017_Rose_Bowl

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1963_Rose_Bowl

*Sugar Bowl*--Auburn held it together for a half, then got smacked, 35 - 19. On paper, it was no match to begin with. Sooners finished their year as one of the stronger teams, winning 10 in a row. 18th season for Head Coach Bob Stoops.

On to Tampa for the big show.


----------



## Vaneyes

Clemson football pervert? 

http://www.espn.com/college-footbal...grabbing-play-team-done-all-year-mess-players


----------



## Vasks

Vaneyes said:


> *Sugar Bowl*--Auburn held it together for a half, then got smacked, 35 - 19. On paper, it was no match to begin with. Sooners finished their year as one of the stronger teams, winning 10 in a row. 18th season for Head Coach Bob Stoops.


Auburn was a phony. The start & end of the season was the real Auburn I knew.

But for the PRIZE next week I really don't know who to cheer for. I like AL but they've been there and done that enough that I'd like someone else to get it...but that someone else is a team that's been a thorn in the side of my Noles, so I'm conflicted.


----------



## Vaneyes

Vasks said:


> Auburn was a phony. The start & end of the season was the real Auburn I knew.
> 
> But for the PRIZE next week I really don't know who to cheer for. I like AL but they've been there and done that enough that I'd like someone else to get it...but that someone else is a team that's been a thorn in the side of my Noles, so I'm conflicted.


'College Football's Best Annual Game'

http://www.cbssports.com/college-fo...as-become-college-footballs-best-annual-game/


----------



## Guest

Roll Tide Roll!


----------



## EricABQ

Using the consensus line from vegasinsider.com as of this morning, these are my picks for the weekend:

Oakland +4. I know that they are starting a rookie who has never played at QB, but Houston is starting Osweiler. That should be enough to keep Oakland in the game.

Detroit +8. Seattle's offense might not score 8 points much less cover an 8 point spread.

Pittsburgh -10.5. I realize that Miami beat Pitt this year, but with their backup QB I can't see them keeping up with the Steeler offense.

Packers -5. Rodgers keeps his hot streak going and Eli fails to find his usual playoff magic.

Clemson +6.5. Both defenses looked great in the semis, so I think this games stays within the spread.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Wildcard picks

OAK @ *HOU*
DET @ *SEA*
MIA @ *PIT*
*NYG* @ GB


----------



## Vaneyes

'Sarkisian brings mystery'

http://www.espn.com/college-footbal...abama-steve-sarkisian-back-prime-crimson-tide

NFL

Raiders +4
Lions +9
Dolphins +11
Packers -5


----------



## EricABQ

Good thing I wasn't in Vegas yesterday. Would have taken a bath. 

Standing by my picks for today's game.


----------



## Vaneyes

Oakland and Detroit, child-like efforts. Hopefully, we'll see some man ball today.


----------



## EricABQ

Well, maybe the Giants/Packers game will be good. 

Steelers are in the process of embarrassing the Fins.


----------



## Vaneyes

Dolphins look like kitties in the cold.

Some "Fight Club" prep for the Giants. We'll see. 

http://www.cbssports.com/nfl/news/t...rules-to-the-weather-conditions-in-green-bay/


----------



## EricABQ

So far this year we've had 2 college playoff and three NFL playoff games and they've all been garbage. 

Hopefully NY/GB and Bama/Clemson can break the trend.


----------



## EricABQ

At least so far we are getting our good game.


----------



## EricABQ

They all ended up being beat downs but at least this one was good for 2.5 quarters.


----------



## Vaneyes

*VS *







, who's gonna win?

ESPN's experts (12) say...

http://www.espn.com/college-footbal...-experts-college-football-playoff-title-picks


----------



## EricABQ

I'm sticking with Clemson and the points. 

In fact, I think they win outright. 

Also just saw that the Patriots are 16 point favorites. 16 points in a playoff game. That's embarrassing.


----------



## Guest

I know, this is going to come as a huge surprise, but . . . .


----------



## Bulldog

EricABQ said:


> I'm sticking with Clemson and the points.
> 
> In fact, I think they win outright.
> 
> Also just saw that the Patriots are 16 point favorites. 16 points in a playoff game. That's embarrassing.


That 16 point differential is nuts, because Houston has the leading defense in the NFL. Always a Patriots fan, I am hopeful of victory, but I'm also worried that Houston will derail Brady.


----------



## EricABQ

14 to 0 and this games feels very over.


----------



## bz3

I think Clemson knew they wouldn't do much up front on offense, but I think they've got to amp it up even further. More bubble screens, options, bootlegs, just anything to get away from the teeth of Bama and then hope you get something downfield. Not optimistic any of that will happen for Clemson but slants and inside zones won't win you this game.


----------



## Gordontrek

Looks like campus is gonna be a sad place tomorrow....


----------



## bz3

Gordontrek said:


> Looks like campus is gonna be a sad place tomorrow....


Every red-blooded American is shedding a tear tonight because Alabama came up short.

- Signed: a jealous football fan happy to see Bama get it


----------



## EricABQ

One thing I hope this season showed is that we definitely don't need an eight team playoff. This year we didn't even need four.


----------



## Vaneyes

Revenge is sweet for Clemson. I guess this makes the ACC the #1 conference. 










Related:

http://www.espn.com/college-footbal...declares-acc-best-conference-college-football

2016/17 Conference Bowl Records

ACC 9 - 3
SEC 6 - 7
B12 4 - 2
P12 4 - 3
B10 3 - 7

Polls

http://www.espn.com/college-football/rankings


----------



## EricABQ

Chargers move to LA is official. 

Los Angeles now has two terrible football teams to not give a crap about.


----------



## Skilmarilion

EricABQ said:


> Chargers move to LA is official.
> 
> Los Angeles now has two terrible football teams to not give a crap about.


In the new stadium, both teams will probably have enough support. The Rams attracted decent crowds initially this year - things tailed off by December by which time the team had completely mailed it in. And the Coliseum is enormous, so often you'll have a large crowd there but with noticeable empty seats.

Word is that the Chargers may end up playing in LA Galaxy's stadium for two years, which holds only 27K. That might make the move into the new stadium a bit awkward eventually, since they'll need to fill an extra 40K or 50K of seats from one season to the next.

There's a rumour that they might rebrand and leave the Chargers' history to stay in San Diego, a la the Titans and Ravens. But with expansion looking very unlikely in the NFL, this probably won't happen.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Would the Chargers be obliged to modify their colour scheme seeing the incumbent Rams also play in dark blue/white/gold?


----------



## Vaneyes

elgars ghost said:


> Would the Chargers be obliged to modify their colour scheme seeing the incumbent Rams also play in dark blue/white/gold?


Slight variation of colors, no matter, both have light and dark tops to alternate. Also, one team will be on the road when the other plays at home.

Related:

http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/18459332/redesign-chargers-uniform-logo-their-move-los-angeles


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> Chargers move to LA is official.
> 
> Los Angeles now has two terrible football teams to not give a crap about.


What a mess, reminiscent of the Raiders' California city-switching. I'm surprised the league allowed this.


----------



## Vaneyes

2017 NFL draft.

http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/page/32for32x170112b/biggest-2017-draft-needs-every-nfl-team


----------



## JACE

Vaneyes said:


> What a mess, reminiscent of the Raiders' California city-switching. *I'm surprised the league allowed this.*


Me too. Isn't it strange that L.A. hasn't had one team for years. And now they're about to have two!


----------



## Skilmarilion

elgars ghost said:


> Would the Chargers be obliged to modify their colour scheme seeing the incumbent Rams also play in dark blue/white/gold?


The Rams are expected to change uniforms in time for the 2019 move-in.



Vaneyes said:


> What a mess, reminiscent of the Raiders' California city-switching. I'm surprised the league allowed this.


The league will say that two franchises now have (or will have) access to a brand new stadium without a single dollar of taxpayer funding. So that's good. But the effect on the fanbases left behind? Yeah, not cool. And now a Raiders move (possibly to Vegas) looks likely. Has a city ever lost a major sports franchise *twice*?

Speaking of ridiculous, I can't understand why the Falcons have spent huge on a new mega stadium. The Georgia dome is perfectly fine, and only 24 years old!


----------



## elgar's ghost

I'm wondering who in Los Angeles will actually support the Chargers apart from those Raiders fans who were left in the cold when that team moved back to Oakland and refused to transfer their allegiance to the Rams when they went back to LA. Then again, how did the Raiders gain a fan base in LA from the long-established Rams when they moved from Oakland in the first place?


----------



## EricABQ

elgars ghost said:


> I'm wondering who in Los Angeles will actually support the Chargers apart from those Raiders fans who were left in the cold when that team moved back to Oakland


Those Raider fans are still Raider fans. L.A is a Raider city even though they left.

The Chargers will be at best the third most popular team in L.A.


----------



## Skilmarilion

New Chargers logo:









A lot of people calling out the resemblance to the Dodgers logo:


----------



## Gordontrek

Does that make L.A. tied with New York as the city with the most professional sports teams in the US? Dodgers, Angels, Lakers, Clippers, Rams, Chargers. Can't imagine what it would be like to have TWO new NFL teams in just a couple of years.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Gordontrek said:


> Does that make L.A. tied with New York as the city with the most professional sports teams in the US?


If Anaheim is considered as part of LA, it's 8 each (bearing in mind Kings / Ducks and Rangers / Islanders in NHL).

For a fair while I think it was NY (7), LA (6) until the Nets moved from NJ and Rams / Chargers moved to LA.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Skilmarilion said:


> Wildcard picks
> 
> OAK @ *HOU*
> DET @ *SEA*
> MIA @ *PIT*
> *NYG* @ GB


3-1 last week.

Divisional picks

*SEA* @ ATL
HOU @ *NE*
*GB* @ DAL
PIT @ *KC*


----------



## Vaneyes

Seahawks +4.5
Texans +16
Packers +5
Steelers +1


----------



## EricABQ

ATL -4.5. 
NE -16. Big number, I know, but Houston has been awful all year. They get smoked easily in this game. 
Packers +5. 
Steelers +1. Do we get the Andy Reid who is 15 and 2 after bye weeks or the KC team that lays eggs in the playoffs? The later I believe.


----------



## EricABQ

The hawks can't cover anybody.


----------



## EricABQ

Barring a big hawk turnaround the NFL will be 0 for 5 on entertaining finishes so far these playoffs. 

I have real doubts that Houston can break that streak.


----------



## Varick

Vaneyes said:


> Seahawks +4.5
> Texans +16
> Packers +5
> Steelers +1


Given that you are 0-2 in your picks, It upsets me that you picked my beloved Steelers! 

V


----------



## JACE

Falcons looked GOOD last night. Matt Ryan deserves to win the MVP.


----------



## Vaneyes

JACE said:


> Falcons looked GOOD last night. Matt Ryan deserves to win the MVP.


Matt Ryan could toss a tighter spiral.


----------



## Vaneyes

Varick said:


> Given that you are 0-2 in your picks, It upsets me that you picked my beloved Steelers!
> 
> V


To say the very least, my picks have been a disaster. Don't these teams have any pride? ha ha


----------



## Vaneyes

A belated bowl ranking for the 42 games. Although I agree with their Top 3, was this service really necessary?

http://www.espn.com/college-footbal...king-all-42-college-football-postseason-games


----------



## EricABQ

C'mon GB and Dallas, give us a good game.

Although, if you were holding Texan's +16, last night's game was a bit of a cliffhanger.


----------



## EricABQ

21 to 3. First half. 

Maybe Pitt v. KC will be a good game.


----------



## EricABQ

My previous post was wrong thankfully. We have a game finally.


----------



## hpowders

What a magnificent clutch play-Rodgers to Cook and then the winning FG.

A great, great game!!

I HATE Dallas!!!!


----------



## EricABQ

Awesome game. After a series of duds NFL fans needed that.


----------



## hpowders

EricABQ said:


> Awesome game. After a series of duds NFL fans needed that.


Yes we did. My TB Bucs improved this year, but these two teams were playing football on another planet.


----------



## Varick

That was everything a playoff game should be:

1. Down to the last seconds.
2. Dallas losing!

GO STEELERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

V


----------



## ldiat

varick said:


> that was everything a playoff game should be:
> 
> 1. Down to the last seconds.
> 2. Dallas losing!
> 
> Go steelers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> V


yes go stiilers


----------



## Skilmarilion

Woah, GB-DAL was nice. Rodgers is just too much right now, but huge props also to Cook and Crosby who were supremely clutch.

Steelers wore down KC pretty effectively. That ground game and defense looks good. Having said that, the Chiefs made too many errors and yet they'll still feel they should have won a game at home in which they didn't give away a TD.


----------



## JACE

Vaneyes said:


> Matt Ryan could toss a tighter spiral.


I don't care what Ryan's passes look like. The stats and the Falcons' record tell the story. 

See this article by Boston sports writer Scott McLaughlin.


----------



## JACE

Early line: Falcons favored by 5 over the Packers.

The Georgia Dome is going to be rockin'!


----------



## Vaneyes

Monday, January 16, 2017Image Released of Man Wanted In Connection With Murder of 53 Cowboys in Arlington, Texas

​The Arlington and Dallas police dept have revealed to us an artists sketch of the suspect that is believed to be responsible for the murder of over 53 Cowboys and emotionally assaulting millions of people at home VIA the Television.

We are unsure of exactly how this is going to be handled, but a visibly shaken and crying Tony Romo was not able to be consoled on the sidelines after Sunday's game.

The man named in the murder is Aaron Rodgers. He's typically seen throwing hail marys or filming awful TV commercials. He could be hiding anywhere. Please keep an eye out.


----------



## Vaneyes

Green Bay +4 1/2
Pittsburgh +5 1/2


----------



## ldiat

ldiat said:


> yes go stiilers


----------



## EricABQ

I'm going ATL -4.5 and NE - 5.5.


----------



## EricABQ

Just saw a line of Pitt + 6. I think I'll take that vice NE -5.5.


----------



## Vaneyes

Raiders itchy again. One obstacle in its Vegas move.

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/only-...e-raiders-to-move-to-las-vegas-201518565.html


----------



## Varick

Well if the Steelers play tomorrow night the way they played last week, they are going to get eaten alive by the Pats. 

SIX field goals, no touchdowns. Do that against the Pats and the Patriots will roll over the Steelers. They have to get it into the endzone if they have ANY chance to beat the Pats.

V


----------



## Skilmarilion

5-3, so far.

Championship game picks

GB @ *ATL*
*PIT* @ NE


----------



## EricABQ

So the super bowl is the number one scoring offense vs the number one scoring defense. When that matchup happens in the super bowl the number one defense almost always wins. 

I'm leaning strongly towards the Pats at this point.


----------



## JACE

I expect a close, hard-fought Super Bowl.

I'm amazed and happy that the Falcons are even GOING to the game. It's only the second time in the history of our franchise. And our last run didn't feel anything like this one. Last time, we had a strong team, but I didn't think we were the _best_ team. This year, I think we are the best team.

That doesn't mean that we'll win. New England has the benefit of experience, a habit of winning these games. But -- given the way that we steamrolled our two previous opponents, both of whom were strong teams -- I think we're gonna put up one helluva fight.

And that's all I can ask for!


----------



## Vaneyes

Two more smelly games, 'cepting allegiances of course. Congrats, JACE.

On with the show!

I find the opening Vegas odds deflated, but because of a propensity for cheating, *New England -3*.


----------



## EricABQ

One thing about Patriot Super Bowls with Brady is that they've all been exiting games. Not a single blowout in the bunch. So if history repeats itself we'll have a good game to watch.


----------



## Bulldog

I can't recall the Pats ever losing a playoff game against a team without a superb defense. Atlanta, at best, has a good defense.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Bulldog said:


> I can't recall the Pats ever losing a playoff game against a team without a superb defense. Atlanta, at best, has a good defense.


They lost to Denver in the 2013-14 championship game. They had the 22nd ranked scoring defense that year.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2013–14_NFL_playoffs#Bracket

But point taken.

The AFC was relatively weak this year. Hopefully Atlanta give NE a good game.


----------



## Vaneyes

Talkinghead Musburger ends play-by-play duties January 31.

http://www.espn.com/espn/story/_/id...n-brent-musburger-end-play-play-duties-jan-31


----------



## EricABQ

Were I going to be in Vegas this weekend I would take NE -3 and I would take the under 58.5


----------



## Vaneyes

CF Signing Day Rankings:

http://www.cbssports.com/college-fo...ege-football-recruiting-rankings-commitments/


----------



## Vaneyes

51 thingies about Super Bowl LI. Jus' fer fun, let's call 'em alternative facts.

http://www.cnn.com/2017/02/02/sport/51-things-super-bowl-li-trnd/index.html

Play ball!


----------



## Vaneyes

$1M bet made on Falcons. 12 of last 15 SB underdogs have covered.

http://www.espn.com/chalk/story/_/id/18619031/1-million-wager-placed-underdog-atlanta-falcons

Related:

http://www.oddsshark.com/nfl/super-bowl-betting-odds-history


----------



## EricABQ

Your 2017 Hall of Fame class is "LaDanian Tomlinson and two-time MVP quarterback Kurt Warner, longtime Dolphins defensive end Jason Taylor, Broncos all-time leading rusher Terrell Davis and five-time All-Pro kicker Morten Andersen.

Making it as a contributor was Cowboys owner Jerry Jones, and going in as a seniors committee candidate was Kenny Easley, the hard-hitting, versatile safety for the Seahawks during the 1980s." (from espn.com)

As a childhood fan of the Seahawks in the '80s I'm very happy to see Kenny Easley make it. The fourth Seahawk in the HOF.


----------



## EricABQ

I think the game will be about New England 27 - Atlanta 20.


----------



## Vaneyes

Gaga and drones at halftime, I can't wait.

http://money.cnn.com/2017/02/04/technology/super-bowl-lady-gaga-drones/index.html


----------



## Skilmarilion

The pick:

NE vs. *ATL*


----------



## EricABQ

Well then. 

The first OT in SB history sort of makes up for the lackluster playoff games.


----------



## Gordontrek

Atlanta freaking won that game. I refuse to accept otherwise!!


----------



## EricABQ

Some day Belichek and Brady will be retired and the Pats will be just another team in the NFL. They'll be a well run team, but Belichek and Brady are historically great and irreplaceable. What they are now will never be repeated. 

So, time is on the side of the Pats haters. 

I also say with near total certainty that Brady's record of five wins as starting QB is all but unmatchable. I don't expect that to be repeated in my lifetime.


----------



## Vaneyes

Hats off to Brady Bunch for their stunning comeback and victory. They seemed to thankfully lose some of their 'tude for this game. It made them more vulnerable, but also more loveable as halftime underdogs. Big Mo, you da man!


----------



## znapschatz

Gordontrek said:


> Atlanta freaking won that game. I refuse to accept otherwise!!


There, there. Relax, put your feet up, have a nice drink of your favorite beverage, and chill. It's only a game  .


----------



## Gordontrek

znapschatz said:


> It's only a game  .


Nobody says that when they win....


----------



## EricABQ

My first thought was "I'm glad I'm not a Falcon fan."

Being a Seahawk fan I know the feeling of a late game kick in the gut. 

If the Seahawks ever get back I want them to win the game, but if they lose I want them to lose by 50.


----------



## EricABQ

Sark must have got sick of Saban in record time because he bailed on Alabama to take the Falcons OC job.


----------



## znapschatz

Gordontrek said:


> Nobody says that when they win....


So even though I thought I was being so clever, you found me out, anyway. @#$%& Brady! And Edelson! Life is unfair  .


----------



## Vaneyes

'32 insane NFL player mansions'

http://www.worldlifestyle.com/trend...term=aol-huffingtonpost&utm_taboola_id=370948


----------



## Vaneyes

'Bama's new OC comes from Brady Bunch.

http://www.espn.com/college-footbal...istant-brian-daboll-new-offensive-coordinator


----------



## Vaneyes

Romo, a goner tomorrow.

http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/18854803/dallas-cowboys-release-tony-romo-thursday


----------



## Vaneyes

'Raiders' move to Vegas approved, now what?'

http://www.espn.com/blog/oakland-raiders/post/_/id/18079/raiders-move-to-vegas-approved-now-what


----------

